#ubuntu-co 2011-01-10
<alemano_tulua> buenas tardes  a todos
<alemano_tulua> espero que hayan tenido una sfelices fiestas
<Andphe> ehhh
<hiko_hitokiri> pues no jajajajaj
<sirderigo> buenas buenas
#ubuntu-co 2011-01-11
<juancho__> hola, alguna experiencia montando un ciber cafe con ubuntu? saludos desde venezuela
<sirderigo> ping luis_lopez 
<sirderigo> buenos dias monton de gente chevere
<sirderigo> ping MagicFab 
<luis_lopez> sirderigo por aca...
<sirderigo> como estas luis_lopez _
<luis_lopez> a que debemos el honor?
<sirderigo> jejeje a que por fin logré que Xchat abriera automaticamente los canales...
<sirderigo> las cosas que se la montan a uno
<sirderigo> xD
<sirderigo> ademas, ahora tengo IRC en el bb
 * sirderigo presiente que si sigue viniendo solo cuando tiene consultas se va a ganar un ban
<sirderigo> luis_lopez: tengo un problema re loco, instalé thunderbird en debian desde los repos de linuxmint debian
<sirderigo> tengo dos usuarios mios
<sirderigo> daniel y debian
<sirderigo> y en ellos abre bien thunderbird... pero en los demas usuarios no abre
<luis_lopez> permisos?
<luis_lopez> hay algun log?
<luis_lopez> que pasa cuando invocas TB desde la linea de comandos para esos usuarios?
<MagicFab> sirderigo, tambien puede invocar thunderbird con :
<sirderigo> me sale que thunderbird ya se esta ejecutando
<MagicFab> thunderbird -safe-mode
<sirderigo> ya encontré el problema
<MagicFab> o quizás tenga un viejo perfil
<MagicFab> mire thunderbird -? hay bastantes opciones - qué era ?
<sirderigo> habia copiado los perfiles de los usuarios con MC
<sirderigo> quedó todo con permisos restringidos
<MagicFab> :)
<sirderigo> hablando de genialidades
<sirderigo> nunca se me habría ocurrido semejante cosa
<sirderigo> como les ha ido MagicFab luis_lopez ¿como va todo en la central de Ubuntu en canada?
<luis_lopez> sirderigo: me imagino que ira bien... porque ya no trabajo para Canonical ;)
<sirderigo> luis_lopez: whaaaaat?
<sirderigo> y ahora con quin trabakjas?
<luis_lopez> soy consultor independiente...
<MagicFab> lo mismo yo :) Aunque sigo siendo el LoCo  team contact de Ubuntu QC
<MagicFab> Yo desde Noviembre
<sirderigo> en serio??
<sirderigo> si tomaron esa decision es por que representa mas dinero
<MagicFab> jajaj "depende" sería una respuesta muy muy general :D no todo es cuestión de plata (ni todo es ajeno a ella)
<sirderigo> MagicFab: el cuento es que las compus y el café no se pagan solas
<sirderigo> MagicFab: entonces que los inspiró a hacerlo?
<sirderigo> soy un SysAdmin feliz... sería mas feliz de no tener usuarios...
<MagicFab> sirderigo, como siempre, buscando algo mejor.
<luis_lopez> En mi caso, estaba viajando demasiado... tengo 4 hijos y quiero verlos crecer :)
<sirderigo> luis_lopez: entiendo la sensacion 
<sirderigo> yo tengo una novia hermosa y me patea no verla a diario
<sirderigo> ustedes que tdo lo saben ¿saben que causa este error?
<sirderigo> http://pastebin.com/fFsXns3Q
<LORENA> hola
<Andphe> preguntas sobre libreoffice? http://libreoffice.shapado.com/ #freespam
#ubuntu-co 2011-01-12
<juan343> hol
<juan343> a
<Emerling> recomendsacion para desarrollar aplicaciones web?
<Andphe> que tipo de recomendación busca ?
<jag2kn> doctrine, django o ruby on rails
<Emerling> me hicieron una pregunta para desarrollar aplicaciones wbe
<kuadrosx> xD
<Emerling> alog como para buscar en una BD mostrar resultados etc etc via web
<kuadrosx> RoR :P
<Emerling> montarla en un servidor y acceder por ip a esa aplicacion por varios terminales
<kuadrosx> aa la BD ya esta?
<kuadrosx> ee bueno ni idea
<kuadrosx> :P
<Emerling> no aun nada, solo fue una pregunta para un posible taller
<Emerling> vi en uan charla que ruby on rails y otras como eclipse 
<Emerling> etc
<Emerling> se agragaban como drag and drop y podias ir agregando lo quese necesita
<kuadrosx> eclipse?
<kuadrosx> hmm si estas tan perdido como para comparar eclipse con rails mejor di que no xD
<Emerling> no comparo explico que hay herramientas que suponen pued adesarrollar una aplicaion web
<Emerling> pero en si sigo en pregunta
<Emerling> es un framework o no etc 
<Emerling> uso php
<Emerling> logicamente que un servidor web php postsql mysql etc
<Emerling> y cosas asi
 * kuadrosx pasa a ignorar a Emerling
<kuadrosx> jag2kn: siga compañero oÇ/
<kuadrosx> jag2kn: siga compañero o/
<jag2kn> Emerling eclipse es un IDE, en cambio RoR, django o symphony son frameworks para desarrollar
<Emerling> ok jag2kn 
<kuadrosx> jag2kn: \o gracias compañero
<jag2kn> no problema
<kuadrosx> jag2kn: a que se dedica?
<jag2kn> programando
<kuadrosx> jag2kn: algo con p* ? :P
<jag2kn> :P peor
<jag2kn> con c#
<jag2kn> aunque para que no sea tan aburrido también estoy viendo Cosmos, de Carl Sagan :D
<jag2kn> http://tu.tv/videos/cosmos-de-carl-sagan-episodio-1
<kuadrosx> jag2kn: lol
<kuadrosx> C# ?
 * kuadrosx prepara la antorcha
<jag2kn> :(
<kuadrosx> jag2kn: te salvaste :| esta mojada la mecha
<kuadrosx> jag2kn: vos estudias psicologia?
<jag2kn> si, pero no me iba a aguantar que fuera tan privativo, tonces estoy sobre monorail
<kuadrosx> jag2kn: porque C#?
<jag2kn> si, pero psicología esta pausada
<kuadrosx> tienen empleados pagados por 3 pesos?
<jag2kn> por fuerza mayor
<kuadrosx> jag2kn: siempre quise estudiar psicologia
<jag2kn> no tengo empleados ahorita :(
<kuadrosx> aa pero en C#
<kuadrosx> eso nada mas es que raspe un poquito el piso
<kuadrosx> por ahi mas abajito de los de java
<jag2kn> jejeje
<Andphe> http://www.linux.com/news/enterprise/biz-enterprise/394910:whats-new-in-linux-2637
<jacobus> Hola, tengo una pregunta
<Andphe> :|
<MagicFab> Andphe, por dormido :)
<Andphe> je
<Andphe> Imposible obtener http://co.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libt/libtextcat/libtextcat-data-utf8_2.2-4_all.deb  404  Not Found
<MagicFab> en otros está
<MagicFab> la última parece ser 2.2-5 quizás por eso sea
<sirderigo> buenos días
<sirderigo> como me les va Ubunteros?
<Andphe> bien o no?
<sirderigo> todo marchando viejo Andphe
<Andphe> :)
<Andphe> MagicFab, hmm pero
<Andphe> mas bien cambio de repo
<Andphe> sudo apt-get install libtextcat-data-utf8
<Andphe> Err http://co.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/universe libtextcat-data-utf8 all 2.2-4
<Andphe> 404  Not Found
<sirderigo> MagicFab: ¿has configurado backups automaticos con Rsync?
<MagicFab> no, los que hago los configuro con grsync
<gremly> sirderigo: Hola, tal vez pueda ser de utilidad ... https://labs.riseup.net/code/projects/show/backupninja
<sirderigo> es una gui?
<sirderigo> gremly: click
<gremly> sirderigo: interface curses para confirar backups con diferentes opciones ;)
 * Andphe cliquicea tambien
<Andphe> gremly, ++
<sirderigo> gremly: se ve interesante, ¿lo has configurado?
<gremly> :)
<gremly> sirderigo: sipo... casualmente con rsync
<gremly> sirderigo: https://labs.riseup.net/code/projects/backupninja/wiki/Rsync
<gremly> basado en ese archivo de configuración
<julian> hola muchachos, llevo casi un año usando ubuntu a diario, y ahora no lo cambio por nada, ya entiendo porque la gente decia que windows es lento, si hasta en mi core i7 se demora resto en cargar...
<julian> nada estoy aca porque me quede si trabajo y t4engo tiempo libre, soyu programador, talves pueda aportales en algo
<dafevara> xq te kedaste sin trabajo ?
<dafevara> cerraron la empresa ?
<sirderigo> julian: ¿en que lenguaje desarrollas?
<julian> no, la verdad trabajaba como programador en una comiconista de bolsa, pero el holding de la empresa cambio al director de sistemas, y este nevo señor llego con actitudes que no me gustan y preferi renunciar antes de tener un problema serio
<julian> php, java, delphi, c, vb 
<julian> y me considero bueno para sql
<sirderigo> julian: si quieres volver a trabajar te ofrezco una entrevista
<sirderigo> con un amigo, es muy exigente, eso si
<julian> si claro me gustaria gracias
<Hades14> buenisimooo
<Hades14> aguante ubuntu
#ubuntu-co 2011-01-13
<Andphe> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-lpic1-v3-103-5/index.html?cmp=dw&cpb=dwlin&ct=dwgra&cr=twitter&ccy=zz&csr=lxprocesscontrol
<IngForigua> hollman ping
<hollman> IngForigua, ?
<IngForigua> que viejo cuando nos vemos
<IngForigua> pa pasarle lo que le debo
<hollman> IngForigua, toca la otra semana
<IngForigua> ahhhh vale
<Andphe> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-lpic1-v3-104-4/index.html?cmp=dw&cpb=dwlin&ct=dwgra&cr=twitter&ccy=zz&csr=lxdiskquotas
<IngForigua> !google instalar .run
<kubot> Añadir aplicaciones - Guía Ubuntu: <http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=A%C3%B1adir_aplicaciones>; instalar.run - Foros Softonic: <http://foros.softonic.com/configuracion/instalar.run-32379>; Como instalar driver de Nvidia desde archivo .run | BlogDRAKE: <http://blogdrake.net/blog/franciscodrake/como-instalar-driver-de-nvidia-desde-archivo-run>; YouTube - Como descargar e instalar (2 more messages)
<hollman> kuadrosx, no ha instalado libreoffice ?
<hollman> o sergiokof ?
<kuadrosx> no,por?
<kuadrosx> aun no
<kuadrosx> h
<kuadrosx> hollman: 
<hollman> kuadrosx, http://libreoffice.shapado.com/questions/que-tal-es-usar-libreoffice-en-kde
<kuadrosx> si mire la pregunta
<Andphe> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-lpic1-v3-map/index.html
<hollman> como que Andphe hoy no se ha desconectado de la pagina de ibm
<Andphe> jajaja
<IngForigua> libre office va venir en 11.04 no?
 * Andphe leyendo
<Andphe> no creo
<hollman> Andphe, es bien ... 
<Andphe> muy biche, no ?
<hollman> se piensa certificar o que 
<IngForigua> por ahi dicen que si pero no se ando super desconectadisismo de todo
<Andphe> hollman, me gusta leer :)
<Andphe> por ahora no tengo pensado certificarme
<Andphe> pero sería vacano
<Andphe> no estoy preparado sin embargo
<Andphe> :|
<hollman> yo una vez pensé certificarme en LPI
<hollman> estudie como 2 meses y no presente el examen :E
<Andphe> ahhh
<Andphe> está como yo que estudie para ser radioaficionado
<Andphe> y me cogio la tarde para ir al examen
<Andphe> :D
<hollman> no le digo ...
<IngForigua> hollman: aca vamos hacer la hora de ubuntu
<IngForigua> o ya se hable y ni me di cuenta
<hollman> IngForigua, me pregunta o me dice ?
<IngForigua> las dos
<hollman> 1 y 2 no se :D
<hollman> IngForigua, desde que salí del concilio la verdad casi no he leido ni la lista
<IngForigua> a vaina
<hollman> ese mensaje de tkw-one que ?
<hollman> ya está como reincidente si mal no estoy ...
<IngForigua> jajajajajajaja
<x1nux> Saludos .. 
<x1nux> alguien sabe de algun canal de Urban terror o algo asi ?
<MagicFab> x1nux, busqué en los ~7000 canales que veo y no aparece nada 
<x1nux> jejej eso estoy haciendo yo !
<x1nux> :S
<x1nux> entonces hice mal la pregunta !!!
<x1nux> Alguien sabe de Urban Terror ????
<MagicFab> hollman, no se esconda :
<hollman> jejeje MagicFab hola
<hollman> x1nux, no conozco ...
<hollman> una vez entré a uno pero no en freenode ...
<hollman> x1nux, puede preguntar en twitter a @gamersco
<hollman> http://twitter.com/#!/gamersco
<sirderigo> MagicFab: ping
<sirderigo> buenas muchachos, ¿puedo correr un chmod 644 sobre /home para que los usuarios no pueda ver el nivel superior?
<juancnh80> ¿que tal mis amigos Colombianos?
<juancnh80> Se les saluda
<sirderigo> hola juancnh80 
<juancnh80> ¿que tal sirderigo ?
<sirderigo> muy bien juancnh80 acá trabajando juicioso
<juancnh80> que bien 
<sirderigo> y ud que tal?
<hollman> kuadrosx, lo que puede hacer es anjaular los users
<hollman> *** sirderigo 
<hollman> sirderigo, http://ubuntu.shapado.com/questions/how-can-i-jail-ssh-users-inside-of-their-home
<sirderigo> hollman: no hablo de ssh estoy hablando de conexiones via xdmcp y ya lo hice, !gracias!
<hollman> sirderigo, ok
<sirderigo> hollman: tengo un proceso que tiene abierto el puerto 59824
<sirderigo> ¿como averiguo cual es?
<sirderigo> corrigo 57824
<hollman> alo
<hollman> sirderigo se fue ...
<Andphe> http://libreoffice.shapado.com/
#ubuntu-co 2011-01-14
<edwar> Buen día
<edwar> una pregunta?
<edwar> como puedo subir el Karma?
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<sirderigo> kuadrosx: deberías enmascarar esa IP, dan ganas de lanzarte una denegación de servicio
<kuadrosx> sirderigo: yo no tengo tiempo para andar molestando la gente del stuff 
<kuadrosx> y bueno si te crees el super hacker...
<sirderigo> no lo soy... soy un simple aficionado...
<sirderigo> pero es que esos numeritos
<sirderigo> despiertan el mal en mí
<sirderigo> xD
<kuadrosx> aunque simplemente estas anunciandome que puedes cometer un delito que me afectadirectamente a mi
<kuadrosx> asi que....
<Andphe> pelea! pelea!
<hollman> ponganse cita
<hollman> kuadrosx, una consulta
<hollman> le cambie el nombre a wireless.shapado.com a redeslibres.shapado.com
<hollman> el me resuelve pero hace como un redireccionamiento ...
<hollman> se puede dejar estático ?
<kuadrosx> a ver
<kuadrosx> veee y si lo resuelve :P
<kuadrosx> hollman: como cambiaste el nombre?
<kuadrosx> :| vas a perder el como SEO que tengas
<hollman> kuadrosx, no importa
<kuadrosx> tienes que cambiar el domain, creo
<hollman> acabo de convencer a todo redes libres latan de utiliza shapado
<kuadrosx> pero no estoy seguro tendria que ir a mirar el codigo
<kuadrosx> hollman: no tienen una pagina?
<kuadrosx> bueno, mejor no :P
<kuadrosx> hmm
<kuadrosx> decidme que hiciste
<hollman> kuadrosx, en el admin en URL la cambi y ya... 
<hollman> **cambie
<sirderigo> kuadrosx: te estoy anunciando que estas en algun tipo de riesgo
<sirderigo> gremly: ping
<hollman> kuadrosx, si me peudes regalar el about de shapado se lo agradezco ;) ---  existe ? :P
<kuadrosx> sirderigo: ok, no llevo tres dias en irc y usted lo sabe
<kuadrosx> http://shapado.com/about ? xD
<kuadrosx> http://shapado.com/pages/faq
<kuadrosx> bueno, en realidad no existe algo asi
<kuadrosx> hollman: para  ? por ? que deberia tener?
<hollman> kuadrosx, por si me piden mas info aparte de la que ya di ..
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<hollman> deberia tener todas las cualidades de shapado, los puntos, insignias, reputacion, etiquetas ...
<SergioMeneses> sirderigo: feliz año hermano
<kuadrosx> hollman: manage/properties?tab=domain <-- debes cambiar aca tu domain
<hollman> bueno, solo digo
<hollman> SergioMeneses, hola
<hollman> kuadrosx, gracias
<hollman> ahi quedó !
<hollman> http://redeslibres.shapado.com/
<SergioMeneses> hollman: \o
<kuadrosx> hollman: sera una tarea post shapado4
<hollman> kuadrosx, ya con la info que pase en la lista quedaron como convencidos
<hollman> ya se envip a la lista para que los diferentes grupos lo miren a ver que ...
<kuadrosx> hollman: ok, igual gracias por la  sugerencia
<hollman> np!
<kuadrosx> toca decirle al departamento de marketing
<kuadrosx> xD
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx: ö
<hollman> jajaja
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: JK
<SergioMeneses> xD
<sirderigo> kuadrosx: lo sé, solo me hacía el malo
<sirderigo> :P
<kuadrosx> ademas me gusta parecer noob :P
<sirderigo> kuadrosx: ah si? xD
<sirderigo> kuadrosx: por que???
<kuadrosx> te da licencia para preguntar pendejadas?
<sirderigo> kuadrosx: uy si!! eso si es cierto LOL
<MagicFab> hollman, ping
<hollman> MagicFab, pong
<juancnh80> buenas a todos
<juancnh80> ¿alguien conose algun programa similar a dvd rip
<hollman> juancnh80, en el centro de software escribe rip
<hollman> ahi me salieron varios
<juancnh80> gracias a ver que consigo que se adapte 
<hollman> buenas Andphe juancnh80 kuadrosx luis_lopez m4v MagicFab  alguno de uds utiliza dropbox en Ubuntu ?
 * Andphe si
<luis_lopez> si buenas...
<MagicFab> o/
<kuadrosx> si
<kuadrosx> uyy toda la comarca
<kuadrosx> \o/
<hollman> uno puede desde nautilus dar clic derecho y decirle que lo mande a dropbox ?
<MagicFab> ~o~
 * kuadrosx en kde
<hollman> o mejor dicho como es el mecanismo, quiero subir todo Documents a Dropbox, pero no quiero moverlo a el directorio dropbox por que seria duplicar los archivos en el pc
 * luis_lopez usa la interfaz web :P
 * kuadrosx lo tiene en sus places :P
<hollman> quiero que /home/hollman/Documents valla a dropbox...
<kuadrosx> ln -s
<kuadrosx> ?
 * Andphe sanguijuela solo usa para chuparse los archivos de otros
<kuadrosx> :D
<hollman> kuadrosx, si lo pensé pero mi pregunta es mas si no hay una opción "nativa" en dropbox que me permita hacer eso
<hollman> a lo ubuntuOne
<hollman> y si lo hago por web me tocaria subir archivos, no sube directorios dentro de mi Documents ...
<hollman> y efectivamente un link simbólico no funca
<juancnh80> no utilizo eso
<hollman> no que forcha ese dropbox entonces ...
<kuadrosx> !opinion unity qt
<kubot> kuadrosx: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<kuadrosx> err :P
<kuadrosx> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/01/unity-2d-qt-now-available-in-ppa-for.html OMG OMG OMG
<kuadrosx> :OOOOO
<kuadrosx> luis_lopez: ↑ 
 * MagicFab bosteza
<MagicFab> hollman, yo hice simlinks y functiona muy bien
<MagicFab> hagalos ~/Documents -> Dropbox/Documents (no lo contrario)
<hollman> MagicFab, así lo estaba haciendo, una amiga me dijo que parara el dropbox e iniciara y ahí si esta sincronizando
<hollman> gracias
<hollman> me fui pa clase
#ubuntu-co 2011-01-15
<PalinT> alguien me ayuda
<PalinT> descarge ubuntu 11.04
<PalinT> pero
<PalinT> no instala
<PalinT> ocea
<PalinT> instaal en windows 7
<PalinT> pero al reiniciar
<PalinT> no inicia el ubuntu
 * dannyLopez se va
 * dannyLopez can't install the vlc ToT
<SergioMeneses> buenas
<pregunta> Buen día. :)
<pregunta> estoy tratando de actualizar a ubuntu 10.10 con el "update-manager -d" y me sale este error "Failed to fetch http://co.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/k/kdepimlibs/kdepimlibs5_4.5.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb 404  Not Found" cuando está descargando los paquetes, que será?
<SergioMeneses> j0j02: debe estar caido ese ppa
<SergioMeneses> o puede ser q tu isp te restinge algo por el proxy...
<SergioMeneses> eso me paso una vez en la universidad
<Andphe> a mi me paso con otro paquete esta semana
<Andphe> estaba intentado instalar libreoffice
<Andphe> y faltaba un paquete en co.archive.ubuntu.com
<Andphe> lo cambie a de.archive.ubuntu.com y problema resuelto
<SergioMeneses> Andphe: eso támbien puede ser :D
<SergioMeneses> j0j02: -^
<j0j02> ok, voy a revisar. :)
<j0j02> dev-co es mera plaga parce, en todo lado estamos. xD
<SergioMeneses> j0j02: je!
<Andphe> dizque plaga
<Andphe>  /kb #dev-co j0j0
<SergioMeneses> Andphe: xD
<SergioMeneses> sisas.... ya se porq j0j02 se vive cambiando el nick a toda hora
<j0j02> SergioMeneses: por qué?
<j0j02> jeje
<SergioMeneses> jaja j0j02 para manejar un bajo perfil xD 
<j0j02> xD
<j0j02> jeje
<Andphe> bueno vemos
<Andphe> bueno provecho
<dannyLopez> si a mi me ocurrió lo mismo con el vlc y cambie los mirrors al servidor principal y por fin pude descargarlo (no mal hablo de nadie pero deben de arreglar eso)
<j0j02> Andphe: igual papi.
<CGL> Buenas tardes. Alguien me ayuda con el vlc? No reconoce los acentos ni las "ñ" :-s
<PAPI> hola, podria alguien ayudarme?
#ubuntu-co 2011-01-16
<PalinT> ./ #ubuntu 
<PalinT> ./#ubuntu 
<PalinT> ./join #ubuntu 
<czam> PallinT Hola
<czam> PalinT 
<PalinT> Hola
<czam> Necesitas alguna ayuda?
<czam> PalinT
<PalinT> si
<czam> ¿?
<czam> !ayuda
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<PalinT> es que mira
<PalinT> cuando instalo ubuntu
<PalinT> dentro de windows 7
<PalinT> con el wubi
<PalinT> instala normal
<PalinT> pero al reiniciar y escojer el arranque con ubuntu
<PalinT> sale el UBUNTU....
<PalinT> y se conjela
<PalinT> como ene sta imagen que veras
<PalinT> http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/7707/imag0639s.jpg
<PalinT> sabes que puede ser ?
<PalinT> mmm
<czam> dejame ver
<czam> que version de Ubuntu?
<PalinT> 10.10
<PalinT> la 10.04 no me d aproblemas cuanod lo instalo wonle wubi
<PalinT> solo el 10.10 me a problemas cuanod reinicio para que siga la instalacion
<PalinT> ahhh
<atah> hola
<atah> he descargado urban terror, descomprimir, di permisos de ejecucion al archivo, doy click y ni arranca...
<JesusMena> buenos dias
<juanUU> hola
<Andphe> hola
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<dannyLopez> buenas
<Andphe> buenas
<Andphe> http://exploreubuntu.wordpress.com/2010/04/18/equalizer-for-pulse-audio/
<dannyLopez> oye alguien sabe por que el puntero es el que escoji pero en las ventanas del chrome que tienen java no es el mismo?
<atah> hola sres
<atah> Xq razones ubuntu puede ponerse pesado?
<atah> alguna sugerencia?
<atah> es como la quita vez q hago una pregunta y nadie dice nada...
<dannyLopez> por espacio en tu HDD o por falta de memoria ram o por muy poca swap o por el procesador...
#ubuntu-co 2012-01-11
<EdwinGarzon> Master segio buenas noches
<EdwinGarzon> ?
<EdwinGarzon> -?
<JHOSMAN> Buenas amm no puede ser mas temprano???
<EdwinGarzon> sumerce es el que esta desorientado, no ?
<EdwinGarzon> ya empeso la reunion ?
<EdwinGarzon> 21:30 puntuales aqui
<EdwinGarzon> buens noches a todos
<joselsolano> Buenas noches
<joselsolano> acabo de ver y la reunión es a las 10:30
<EdwinGarzon> no
<EdwinGarzon> no
<JHOSMAN> 9.30 PM 
<EdwinGarzon> es que confundieron con la hora de finalizacion
<EdwinGarzon> es 9:30
<JHOSMAN> http://twitter.com/ubuntuco/status/156917083983183872
<joselsolano> revicen el correo
<EdwinGarzon> pero las invitaciones decian 9:30
<EdwinGarzon> revisen la lista y veran que dice: 9:30
<joselsolano> La reunión segun la Wiki a la cual se citó inica a las 10:30PM
<joselsolano> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/317/detail/
<joselsolano> esto lo escribió JHOSMAN
<EdwinGarzon> jajajajaja
<EdwinGarzon> ja
<EdwinGarzon> ja
<EdwinGarzon> ja
<EdwinGarzon> mar, 10 ene. 2012 21:30 - 22:30 COT (-0500) 
<EdwinGarzon> normalmente
<EdwinGarzon> las 21 horas
<EdwinGarzon> son 
<JHOSMAN> JoselSolano yo no escribi el Meeting 
<EdwinGarzon> las 9 pm
<EdwinGarzon> Jose:  mira que en la wiki dice 9:30 pm
<EdwinGarzon> mar, 10 ene. 2012 21:30 - 22:30 COT (-0500) 
<joselsolano> mm pero me llegó un correo de Jhosman Lizarazo que dice que la reunión es a las 10:30
<JHOSMAN> se acabo de reconfirmar!
<JHOSMAN> inicia en media hora
<EdwinGarzon> yo me guie por todo lo que me llego
<JHOSMAN> solo fue una confusión!
<EdwinGarzon> y todo decia 9:30
<EdwinGarzon> BUENO
<EdwinGarzon> ya casi empesamos
<joselsolano> ok, entonces esperar a las 9:30 ;)
<EdwinGarzon> aja
<joselsolano> y avisar en la lista que es a las 9:30 y no a las 10:30
<JHOSMAN> Ya se aviso por la lista
<joselsolano> ok
 * IngForigua no esta deacuerdo que solo se usen redes sociales privativas
 * IngForigua recuerda la naturaleza de uco
 * IngForigua sigue afk
<EdwinGarzon> aja,, deberiamos inscribirnos en la actualizadicima red social de microsoft
<EdwinGarzon> je je je
<joselsolano> :P
<EdwinGarzon> .
<EdwinGarzon> .
<EdwinGarzon> .
<JHOSMAN> Eso no sirve pa nada ni deja iniciar sesion
<EdwinGarzon> han estado al tanto del CES 2012  ??
<joselsolano> qué es el CES?
<EdwinGarzon> Consumer electronic show
<joselsolano> y en dónde se pone al tanto de eso?
<joselsolano> para qué es?
<EdwinGarzon> es un  evento en las vegas
<EdwinGarzon> todos los años 
<EdwinGarzon> en enero
<EdwinGarzon> y siempre muestran lo mejjor en productos de tecnoplogia
<EdwinGarzon> y lo que va a ser mandante 
<joselsolano> entiendo
<EdwinGarzon> en el año
<EdwinGarzon> busca en internet
<EdwinGarzon> ces 2012
<EdwinGarzon> y miras los videos y las fotos
<joselsolano> empezó hoy
<EdwinGarzon> el lunes
<joselsolano> alguien tiene un servidor montado en casa con Ubuntu?
<joselsolano> tengo unas cuantas dudas
<Bravo__> Buenas noches... aguien me podria recomendar una IDE de C/C++
<joselsolano> Buenas noches Bravo__
<JHOSMAN> que hacen?
<joselsolano> esperando
<joselsolano> alguien tiene un servidor montado en casa con Ubuntu?
<JHOSMAN> yo 
<JHOSMAN> pero no esta online
<JHOSMAN> es local 
<joselsolano> tengo dudas
<EdwinGarzon> liliana... feliz cumpleaños
<EdwinGarzon> atrazado
<EdwinGarzon> que los cumplas feliz
<EdwinGarzon> hasta el año 10.000
<Liliana> gracias edwin :)
<JHOSMAN> Si claro cumpleaños atrasado... jaja ome toca q le diga el dia de lo contratio no vale!
<EdwinGarzon> tu me borraste de msn ?
<EdwinGarzon> jajajajajajajaja
<EdwinGarzon> es que si le decia el mismo dia me tocaba dar regalo
<EdwinGarzon> jajajajajajajajajaja
<EdwinGarzon> jajajajajajajaja
<EdwinGarzon>  lina porras se salvo
<EdwinGarzon> vamos a vver quien paga el refrigerio por llegar tarde+
<EdwinGarzon> .
<EdwinGarzon> .
<EdwinGarzon> .
<EdwinGarzon> .
<EdwinGarzon> .
<EdwinGarzon> iniciamos ??
<EdwinGarzon> por fa
<JoseGutierrez> Buenas Noches :)
<Liliana> buenas noches
<JHOSMAN> Edwin recuerde que hay moderadores dentro de la reunion espere tantico...
<EdwinGarzon> pero pues son las y media y ....
<EdwinGarzon> ves ?
<JHOSMAN> pere!
<joselsolano> ok
<joselsolano> empecemos
<EdwinGarzon> ok
<EdwinGarzon> jhosman... quienes son los moderadores ??
<Linaporras> Un moneto
<Linaporras> la reunión del concilio es en el ubuntu-co-meeting
<Linaporras> y la moderan los miembros del concilio
<JoseGutierrez> #ubuntu-co-meeting
<joselsolano> mmm
<EdwinGarzon> voy para alla
<JHOSMAN> ya si por favor pasense al otro canal! los q estan por facebook o por www.ubuntu-co.com/chat arriba dice #ubuntu-co-meeting
<EdwinGarzon> jajajajajaja.... que desorden
<EdwinGarzon> jajajajaja
<SergioMeneses> camiloCepeda: aqui https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam
 * IngForigua ve la casa llena
<JHOSMAN> Se les recuerda que la charla es por #ubuntu-co-meeting
#ubuntu-co 2012-01-12
<Bravo_> Buenas noches a todos
#ubuntu-co 2012-01-13
<Bravo> Buenas Noches a todos...
<SergioMeneses> Bravo: saludos
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<SergioMeneses> todos invitados https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu
<hollman> a donde ?
<SergioMeneses> hollman, click D
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> nos vemos al rato q salgo a almorzar!
#ubuntu-co 2012-01-14
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ping
<andresmujica> hola SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, entre al canal q le pase
<SergioMeneses> ;)
#ubuntu-co 2012-01-15
<UBravo> Alguien me puede desir como cambio de canal?
#ubuntu-co 2013-01-07
<bushido> Hola
<bushido> Ayuda pls
<bushido> Hola
<bushido> Hay alguien conectado
<bushido> Hola
<DGUERRERO-mobile> Buenas tardes, Bushido
<bushido> Buenas tardes DGUERRERO-mobile
<bushido> No veo casi nadie aqui en colombia :S
<bushido> i descarga musica
<bushido> Alguien se sabe un descargador de musica en linux
<bushido> Ese amule da es pena
<DGUERRERO-mobile> Bushido yo usé por un tiempo gsharkdown, pero creo que ahorita tiene unos problemas...
<bushido> Hola
#ubuntu-co 2013-01-08
<ofprieto> don DGUERRERO-mobile 
<ofprieto> como vatodo
<DGUERRERO-mobile> Dr. Ofprieto 
<DGUERRERO-mobile> Buenas noches 
<DGUERRERO-mobile> Ese milagro de tenerlo por aca
<ofprieto> hay organizando para mañana
<ofprieto> bastante trabajo se acerca
<ofprieto> como va con ingress?
<DGUERRERO-mobile> Genial
<DGUERRERO-mobile> Esta una re nota, ya hay casi el triple de portales 
<DGUERRERO-mobile> *hay
<DGUERRERO-mobile> Http://i.imgur.com/3UhLM.jpg
<ofprieto> pfff
<ofprieto> que envidia
<ofprieto> yo ya estoy mirando como consiguo un buen celu para instalarlo
<ofprieto> husss DGUERRERO-mobile  que nota !!! como hace para ver asi de grande el mapa?
<ofprieto> es por un pc o el celular le permite ver eso
<DGUERRERO-mobile> Esa es la vista desde www.ingress.com/intel
<DGUERRERO-mobile> Así se ve desde la app http://www.imgur.com/SoGMh.png
<DGUERRERO-mobile> Pero, ofprieto, aunque sea ya pidió la invitación en ingress.com?
<ofprieto> si claro ya la envie desde varios celulares de amigos y tambien ya la tengo instalada y esperando codigos de aprovacion
<ofprieto> yo no entro con una sola cuenta nonono XD
<DGUERRERO-mobile> Jajajajajaja
<DGUERRERO-mobile> Pero vea que eso es más como un aleatorio que coje correos al azar...
<DGUERRERO-mobile> En el procomo portal que envíe para que lo aprueben, Voy a enviarle un correo a los de google para que me envíen unas invitaciones XD 
<yeisondel> compañeros, cordial saludo..
<DGUERRERO-AndroI> Saludos, yeisondel
<DGUERRERO-mobile> Jeje no me fijé que me conecté 2 veces al Server
#ubuntu-co 2013-01-09
<bushido> Hola
<DGUERRERO> bushido Buenas Noches
<viperhoot> DGUERRERO, o/
<bushido> Buenas noches DGUERRERO
<bushido> Alguian ah usado awesome ?
<bushido> Ah qui nadie anda :S
<SergioMeneses> hace rato no veia tanta gente por aca
<BartOC> Buenas tardes!!
<DGUERRERO> Buenas tardes, BartOC
<BartOC> Buenas tardes DGUERRERO
<DGUERRERO> BartOC genial que reactives el proyecto de Gamers U-CO
<DGUERRERO> pero ojalá que no sean solo de bala, que yo soy malo y medio para esos XD
<BartOC> jajajajaj pero ese depende cuantos reclute y que tipo de juego decidan todos...xd
<BartOC> por mi seria FPS que es lo mio jajaj
<DGUERRERO> nuuu entonces fué urbanterror XD
<DGUERRERO> pongan supertuxkart y ahi si los atiendo XD
<BartOC> jajaj pero en la lista propusieron minecraft ...
<BartOC> se puede jugar Online
<DGUERRERO> pero minecraft que tan libre es?
<DGUERRERO> no falta el que propone age of empires XD
<BartOC> lo jodo de salida....xd
<BartOC> o salga alguno y que cod4
<BartOC> xd
<DGUERRERO> debe haber algún juego libre de carreras que sea online...
<DGUERRERO> y si no existe, pues lo hacemos XD
<BartOC> pues es la idea del proyecto tambien...xd
<BartOC> jejej quien quita armemos un mapa de colombia para ut y openarena
<hollman> como es la vaina pa dar balin ?
<hollman> cc BartOC DGUERRERO Jlcmux m4v pattoin1 sergiokof 
<hollman> :P
<Jlcmux> xD
<hollman> enemy territory está en la lista de juegos ?
<Jlcmux> Hay una convocatorio
<Jlcmux> y hay un juego parecido a guitar hero
<Jlcmux> hollman,  no :(
<Jlcmux> hagamos protesta
<hollman> ñerda, pero en guitar hero (frest's on fire) no puedo dar bala
<Jlcmux> es lo único que juego ultimamente
<hollman> jejejejeje
<Jlcmux> ñerdaaa
<Jlcmux> xD
<Jlcmux> Urbanterror no me quiere dar 
<Jlcmux> Mi intel integrada
<Jlcmux> se la come
<Jlcmux> xD
<hollman> ha es que trabajo con consteños y ya se me pego la vaina
<DGUERRERO> uds hablan de los loco teams games o del proyecto de gamers u-co?
<hollman> yo no tengo ni un juego en el pc de la casa, me imagino debe correr o eso espero :P
<Jlcmux> Si DGUERRERO 
<Jlcmux> ñerda hollman te regaño jhosman
<Jlcmux> xD
<hollman> mas :E el man, bien claro dice mi tweet, tener los comment *abiertos*
<hollman> y el campeon me dice que con registro  .....
<Jlcmux> A ver si sirve con OpenID
<hollman> en mi epoca si servia
<Jlcmux> Sólo los administradores del sitio pueden crear nuevas cuentas de usuario.
<Jlcmux> entonces toca pedir una cuenta? xD
<Jlcmux> hollman, como cambio el correo con el que me loggeo en launchpad
<hollman> ha que pailas ....
<hollman> Jlcmux, mmmmm ni idea, yo no me autenticpo por allá hace muchos emses
<Jlcmux> Se puede cambiar el correo pero de contacto
<Jlcmux> no con el que uno se autentica
<hollman> que chanfle ...
<hollman> no, pero estoy casi seguro que si se peude cambiar
<hollman> por que yo tenia con mi gmail apenas cree la cuenta
<hollman> y esa misma cuenta ahora la abro con mi correo ubuntu.com
<hollman> entonces fijo fijo si se puede, pero la verdad ni idea como lo hice Jlcmux 
<hollman> oiga, Jlcmux de paso, por privado ;) mandame el passwd de el router cisco que yo tengo el mismo ;)
<Jlcmux> Lees DesdeLinux
<Jlcmux> xD
<Jlcmux> Esperame lo busco que hace rato lo cambié entonces paila
<BartOC3> hollman las balas son con  assaultcubers
<hollman> Jlcmux, sej, ahi lo tengo en el reader desde hace un tiempo
<hollman> es bueeena, me gusta ;)
<hollman> BartOC3, elegante, aunque dice su email en la lista que depronto se escojen mas :P
<hollman> estare pendiente
<BartOC3> hasta ahora no creo..solo se han manifestado con ese....
<BartOC3> ojala pongan openarena o UT
<hollman> si ponen UT de guan, hace como 3 años no juego 
<BartOC3> hollman le hicimos casos con realizar actividades de LibreOffice e febrero tenemos la primera...:D
<hollman> es bien!! si yo ahí estoy pendiente de las buenas nuevas de todos!!!
<Jlcmux> hollman, ese router se puede poner en modo puente
<Jlcmux> para poner otro router despues
<hollman> Jlcmux, si, ps yo tengo mi openwrt ahi
<hollman> es que yo si tengo ip publica fija
<Jlcmux> aa tu si
<Jlcmux> yo no
<Jlcmux> como hiciste
<Jlcmux> :(
<Jlcmux> xD
<hollman> claro la da gratis
<hollman> solo llama y pidela
<BartOC3> Lanzamiento de LibreOffice 4.0 en America, Cartagena 2013
<Jlcmux> hollman, y no se puede hacer por la web?
<hollman> BartOC3, o/
<hollman> Jlcmux, no se
<hollman> ps yo llame y dije que queria mi ip fija
<hollman> preguntan para que
<hollman> dices ha yo desarrollo y es para mostarar avanc es a lso clientes
<hollman> y ya
<hollman> se la asignan a una mac
<hollman> bien sea tu pc u otro router
<hollman> brb me enchicharronaron :S
<BartOC3> lol
<Jlcmux> xD
<Jlcmux> Ese jhosman xDD
<BartOC3> y les puso los comentarios...xd
<Jlcmux> Todo resabiado xD
<ABIMAEL> necesito ayuda en ubunto
<DGUERRERO> Saludos, ABIMAEL, cual es tu problema?
<ABIMAEL> lo ke dguerrero ke instale ubunto pero no me reconoce mi vieollamada en facebook y ya probe con chesse y si se activa mi web cam pero en el facenbook no
<ABIMAEL> en el facebook no
<ABIMAEL> y probe una pagina de pluguin que activas tu cam y nada
<DGUERRERO> que version de ubuntu tienes?
<ABIMAEL> la version 12.04
<ABIMAEL> y ese problema me pasa en el emphaty
<DGUERRERO> al parecer facebook aún no ha desarrollado un plugin para videollamadas en linux según este link https://www.facebook.com/help/439078162792430/
<ABIMAEL> exacto bro
<ABIMAEL> tienes razon dguerrero si pero he visto algunos videos y si lo actienem activado
<DGUERRERO> si, con Emathy, y cual es el error que te da empathy?
<ABIMAEL> pues en la version 11.04 si me daba la video llamada del empathy pero al poner la version 12.04 ya no dio niuna
<Jlcmux> El plugin de videollamada de Facebook no funciona
<Jlcmux> Para linux
<Jlcmux> no existe aún
<Jlcmux> toca por skype
<ABIMAEL> en el skipe si funciona perfectamente
<ABIMAEL> ya lo tengo
<DGUERRERO> por emphaty si permite hacer las videollamadas de facebook
<DGUERRERO> que versión de empathy tienes?
<ABIMAEL> pero mi duda porque en el empathy no pero bueno tienes razon yava a desaprecer hotmail o msn
<Jlcmux> hollman, deje de buscar problema xD
<ABIMAEL> buento tengo este Pidgin 2.10.3  porque el empathy lo quite porque pense que ese era el problema 
<hollman> :P
<DGUERRERO> pidgin es mejor, pero si no estoy mal no soporta videollamadas
<sergiokof> hola a todos
<sergiokof> donde nos damos :-P
<Jlcmux> sergiokof, xD es el 11
<BartOC3> Hola si buenas quieren bala...xd
<ABIMAEL> bueno en ese caso como soluionaria el problema de empathy
<sergiokof> pero en qeu juego
<BartOC3> hagamos un entranimiento hoy en la noche...
<ABIMAEL> dguerrero
<Jlcmux> Yo jugaba mucho urban
<Jlcmux> era bueno de hecho
<sergiokof> eso 
<sergiokof> urban
<Jlcmux> pero ya el puto juego no quiere dar
<Jlcmux> :(
<Jlcmux> BartOC3, vamos a comprarle un dominio  a epux?
<DGUERRERO> ABIMAEL trata de instlar la última version, tal vez ya esté corregido el problema
<ABIMAEL> bueno esta bien o un comando en la terminal no sabes para actiluzar la ultima version
<BartOC3> hagamos unas pruebas del juego hoy... o de urbanterror
<ABIMAEL> DGUERRERO
<BartOC3> el q tiene cuando se vence
<Jlcmux> no tenemos. el de vive es otro.. estamos en un path de otro dominio
<Jlcmux> vivetmundo/epux
<Jlcmux> la idea es epuxproject.org
<Jlcmux> o algo asi
<hollman> DGUERRERO, a mi me anda bien en empathy
<Jlcmux> para independizarnos xD
<hollman> ubuntu 12.04
<Jlcmux> hollman, con empathy si se puede hacer videollamada de facebook?
<BartOC3> aaaaaa cierto...
<DGUERRERO> ABIMAEL si lo tienes desinstalado, con sudo apt-get install empathy
<hollman> si algo ejecute empathy desde la terminal
<ABIMAEL> PERO LA VERSION NUEVA HOLLMAN
<hollman> ha hablaban de el chat de fb :P
<hollman> no ese si no
<hollman> que pena meti la cucharada y no leí bien
<Jlcmux> jaja
<ABIMAEL> BUENO IGUAL SERIA LOS DOS PROBLEMAS HOLLMAN
<Jlcmux> Ellos hablaban de la videollamada
<ABIMAEL> TENGO DOS PROBLEMAS DE VIDEOLLAMADA Y DE EMPATHY MI WEB CAM
<hollman> ABIMAEL, no lo soportan todavia
<hollman> no que yo sepa
<Jlcmux> yo si decia
<hollman> darle tiempo
<Jlcmux> BartOC3, que decis
<ABIMAEL> SI PUES ESO ME DIJO DGUERRERO
<Jlcmux> DGUERRERO, de donde saco eso
<ABIMAEL> https://www.facebook.com/help/439078162792430/
<hollman> clic
<ABIMAEL> SI ESE ENLACE ME ENVIO GGUERRERO
<DGUERRERO> decía que está soportada, sólamente via empathy, directo desde la web no se puede
<BartOC3> sisa
<Jlcmux> sisa que
<hollman> https://fbcdn-dragon-a.akamaihd.net/cfs-ak-ash4/84992/90/FacebookVideoCallSetup_v1.2.205.0.exe
<hollman> enla pagina de fb dan es un exe (win2)
<ABIMAEL> SI PERO NO ME DA AMI
<ABIMAEL> YA LO HICE VARIAS VECES
<ABIMAEL> HOLLMAN
<Jlcmux> No he podido entender
<ABIMAEL> MI PAGINA www.galeon.com/abi9k
<hollman> ABIMAEL, naranjas
<hollman> no esta soportado
<DGUERRERO> ¿Qué navegador debo utilizar para configurar las videollamadas?La función de videollamada funciona en sistemas operativos Mac o Windows con la versión más reciente de los siguientes navegadores: ...
<DGUERRERO> "Actualmente, no se admiten las videollamadas con Linux."
<hollman> paila's
<hollman> sera despues
<DGUERRERO> pero por empathy SI se puede
<hollman> o en ingles :P
<hollman> Which browser should I use to set up video calling?
<hollman> Video calling works on your Windows or Mac operating system with the latest version of the following browsers,
<hollman> Windows:
<hollman>     Mozilla Firefox
<hollman>     Internet Explorer (only 32-bit)
<hollman>     Google Chrome
<hollman>     Opera
<hollman> Mac
<hollman>     Mozilla Firefox
<hollman>     Safari
<hollman>     Google Chrome
<hollman>     Opera
<hollman> DGUERRERO, NO SE PUEDE
<hollman> donde dice que si se puede ?
<Jlcmux> Que enrredo 
<hollman> DGUERRERO, http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/170785#.UO3U1JFzg9c
<ABIMAEL> en pocas palablras no se puede la video llamada en facebook
<ABIMAEL> ya para dar fin
<AndresLopez518> No
<AndresLopez518> ¿Qué pasó con los comentarios del website de Ubuntu-Co ?
<hollman> ABIMAEL, aja, por ahora
<hollman> pailas, no se puede
<ABIMAEL> ni modos
<hollman> AndresLopez518, que no jhosman parece no quiere habilitar los comments anonimos en drupal entonces implemento otro
<hollman> mejor dicho, un pedo habilitarlos :P
<ABIMAEL> bueno ahora porque mi video llamada no se activa en empathy y como bajo la actulizacion en el centro de ubunto o en la terminal con comando
<ABIMAEL> dguerrero y hollman
<hollman> ubuntu te notifica solo
<hollman> o si quieres por consola
<hollman> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ABIMAEL> a bueno gracias hollman
<AndresLopez518> Gracias :D
<ABIMAEL> ahora otra duda enorme es de otra cosa
<ABIMAEL> instale el corel x3 si me arranco con el wine se intalo pero cuando instalo el corel x5 si arranca pero se keda en la ventana que es sigueinte de instalar se blokea el menu de instalar porque
<ABIMAEL> se perfectamente que con linskcape essimilar al corel y que se puede abrir los archvos de corel con svg eso si esta perfecto pero el otro problema porque me sale asi de corel x5
<ABIMAEL> dguerrero y hollman
<hollman> ABIMAEL, y ya viste en la pagina de wine si si esta soportada esa version ?
<hollman> en la pagina de wine dicen que versiones de X software de win2 son soportadas
<hollman> puede ser que la x5 no este soportada
<DGUERRERO> pailas según http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=20723
<hollman> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=20723
<hollman> aja
<abmael> a tro problema
<abmael> instale el corel x3 si me arranco con el wine se intalo pero cuando instalo el corel x5 si arranca pero se keda en la ventana que es sigueinte de instalar se blokea el menu de instalar  se perfectamente que con linskcape essimilar al corel y que se puede abrir los archvos de corel con svg eso si esta perfecto pero el otro problema porque me sale asi de corel x5
<hollman> abmael, ABIMAEL http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=20723
<ABIMAEL> si aki estoy
<BartOC3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LocoGames/Rules
<chilicuil> hola BartOC3 o/
<DGUERRERO> lol, "Englisch"
<BartOC3> lol yo no me meti con eso sino en español...xd
<BartOC3> Urbanterror y AssaultCube a practicar
<BartOC3> :D
<hollman> como se participa ?
<hollman> ando mas embolatado
<hollman> BartOC3, deme los pasos masticaditos
<hollman> como es el mani ahí ?
<hollman> yo quiero meterme a jugar UT
<hollman> que tengo que hacer ?
<BartOC3> http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/l0sxyO8tmQ
<hollman> obviamente, con el clan de los ubunteros colombianos
<BartOC3> pone tu nick y tu llaunchpad
<BartOC3> listo
<hollman> pero en ese pad no hablan de UT
<hollman> solo de Assault Cube
<BartOC3> ahi se organiza el registro!!
<BartOC3> de ahi cada loco toca sacar el equipo!!
<chilicuil> asi es hollman, por el momento solo se habia pensado en AC para simplificar las cosas, pero he visto que muchas personas hablan tambien de Urban Terror.., tambien podria hacerse algo como 'olimpiadas' pero entonces si se ponen 2, igual se podrian poner 'n' y creo que necesitaria mucha mas preparacion.., por cierto, soy el chico que hizo los anuncios
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, cuales! UT... no sea aburrido
<SergioMeneses> agrege a tuxlero y a killman
<SergioMeneses> esos fijos juegan
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, hollman me uno al clan de UT-CO
<DGUERRERO> Saludos chilicuil, espero que en esta o en una futura edicion incluyan también agún juego de conduccion, para los que somos "troncos" para los FPS
<SergioMeneses> huy pero veo puros troncos en el equipo de ut
<chilicuil> SergioMeneses: pues la inscripcion esta abierta, no puedo forzar a las personas a jugar, tambien he puesto el anuncio en ubuntumexico =)
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, vi el post en el planet
<SergioMeneses> pero como ando en vacas en otra ciudad no he conecto seguido
<BartOC3> Creo q la manera de armos dos equipos de UCO es realizar partidas y los mejores represetan el team 
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, los clanes de 5
<BartOC3> si ya somos 11 de UCo q estamos registrados
<BartOC3> bueno 9 y 2 q estamos esperando q ingresen a uco
<chilicuil> entiendo SergioMeneses, pues ahorita basicamente es una prueba de concepto, si funciona podrian agregarse mas cosas, dependiendo tambien del equipo que quiera organizar la siguiente edicion
<sw2band> chilicuil: también se podría incluir 0.ad http://wildfiregames.com/0ad/
<chilicuil> sip sw2band, ese juego es muy bueno 
<hollman> chilicuil, eselente
<hollman> muchas gracias
<SergioMeneses> eso eso
<SergioMeneses> sino hay miramos y repartimos
<SergioMeneses> un "pikadito" 
<chilicuil> aumm, creo que el obstaculo que veo para meter mas juegos es como se hostearian, personalmente he jugado y se poner el servidor de AC, pero si ustedes saben configurar el resto de juegos pues podriamos agregarlos..
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, chilicuil y openarena?
<BartOC3> chilicuil -> podemos ayudar con el server de UT
<BartOC3> :D
<SergioMeneses> I think I might do "testing on a laptop"
<chilicuil> eso seria fantastico, BartOC3, vale, vale, empiezo a emocionarme.., podria ir UT si se compromenten a hostearlo y voy a organizar una junta para ver si otros equipos quieren hostear otros juegos, y que en lugar de solo 1 juego, que sea en forma de olimpiadas, cada equipo con cierto numero de integrantes y que esos integrantes jueguen en tantos juegos ocmo sea posible, y cada juego tendria medallas virtuales, y el equipo ganador seria el que 
<chilicuil> perdon que debraye por aqui, es que he visto que el equipo colombiano es el más interesado en entrarle al match =P
<BartOC3> Cuenta con el teams de UCO para el sevidor de UT ..:P
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, enviaste email a la lista de contacts?
<chilicuil> SergioMeneses: si
<sw2band> .
 * hollman ocupado en la oficina :S al rato me pongo al tanto de lo que hablan ...
<SergioMeneses> bueno señores salgo a pasear por bucaramanga
<SergioMeneses> nos vemos luego
<chilicuil> diviertete SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> cualquier cosa al email
<bushido> Hola
<DGUERRERO> I'm Back
<DesarrolloJose> hola
<kuadrosx> buenas DesarrolloJose
<DesarrolloJose> buenas
<DesarrolloJose> emm
<DesarrolloJose> aqui va ser el reclutamiento?
<DGUERRERO> DesarrolloJose si, por aquí,
<DesarrolloJose> amm
<DGUERRERO> pero ahorita no creo
<DesarrolloJose> que dia perdon
<DGUERRERO> ni idea, yo no voy a estar en los teams jeje
<DGUERRERO> hollman debe saber
<DesarrolloJose> cereo qeu es el 11
<DesarrolloJose> amm a las 19 horas
<DesarrolloJose> seria un viernes
<DesarrolloJose> xD
<DesarrolloJose> hay algún programador por aquí ?
<kuadrosx> yo
<DGUERRERO> muchos yo creo XD
<kuadrosx> por?
<DesarrolloJose> amm q bn
<DesarrolloJose> yo tamien xD
<DesarrolloJose> bn y que cuentan ?
<DesarrolloJose> bn hablamos
<DesarrolloJose> chaoo
#ubuntu-co 2013-01-10
<BartOC3> Buenas noches...!!
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, \o
<pulpitoviota> [20:11] == pulpitoviota [be1ba33b@gateway/web/freenode/ip.190.27.163.59] has joined #ubuntu-co-meeting [20:11] <pulpitoviota> muchachos tengu un lio soy novato en ubuntu y nio se como instalar el modem de comcel [20:13] <pulpitoviota> algien me puede ayudar???
<SergioMeneses> @op
<SergioMeneses> #op
<SergioMeneses> &op
<ubuntu-co-bot> SergioMeneses: Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-co,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<SergioMeneses> aaaa ya con q era ese
<SergioMeneses> thanks ubuntu-co-bot 
#ubuntu-co 2013-01-11
<andresmujica> ping sergiokof
<JoseGutierrez> buenas noches a todos
<ofprieto> buenas noches a todos 
<JHOSMAN> ofprieto: por #ubuntu-co-meeting y buenas noches =) 
<JoseGutierrez> buenas noches ofprieto
<ofprieto> ok JHOSMAN 
<SergioMeneses> huy el fercho no anda por aqui
<SergioMeneses> :S
<andresmujica> test
<Fernando_Giraldo> Buenas noches a tod@s
<yeyxav> buenas noches
<SergioMeneses> el viejo Fernando_Giraldo ( fercho )
<JHOSMAN> buenas Fernando_Giraldo
<JoseGutierrez> Hi Fernando_Giraldo
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, todavia estan con lo de la membresia?
<SergioMeneses> ahora q fue?
<SergioMeneses> va tocar poner un boton en el dash q haga eso o q?
<JHOSMAN> SergioMeneses: exactamente que? 
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, \o
<JHOSMAN> SergioMeneses: la propuesta es hacer el videoturorial...
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, lea el meeting
<JoseGutierrez> entonces SergioMeneses como va todo
 * SergioMeneses se imaginaria si la membresia fuera dificil como seria!!!!
<JHOSMAN> xD si jaja 
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, bien bien ando aqui por bucaramanga!!! paseando un rato y ud ?
<JoseGutierrez> pues bien gracias con mucho trabajo pero bien
<Bart_> Sergiomenes mira esto para realizar el hangout
<andresmujica> JoseGutierrez, tengo la impresión de que estuvo en Bogotá por estos días????
<Bart_> redes-
<Bart_> https://www.bigmarker.com/libreoffice-ve/room2#.UO95z2-zKSo
<SergioMeneses> Bart_, como asi
<JoseGutierrez> si pues estuve hasta el martes de esta semana por esos lares
<Bart_> para la realizacion del hangout...
<andresmujica> ahh lastima no me pego la llamadita se hubiera llevado material de una vez....
<andresmujica> tengo stickers por montones que consiguio SergioMeneses y unos cds que no he podido distribuir por tiempo
<SergioMeneses> Bart_, ++
<Bart_> queda video y escrito...
<JoseGutierrez> andres si algo me puedes dejar tu numero de celular al correo pues se me perdio el celu y toco comprar otro pero aun sigo con el mismo numero
<andresmujica> vale
<JHOSMAN> SergioMeneses: dañé la wiki y no se q hice en el 2012 podría darme una mano? (fue la semana pasada https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/Reuniones#preview) 
<SergioMeneses> looooooooooooool
<SergioMeneses> pues monte la ultima revision
<JHOSMAN> es q le adicioné una linea mas 
<JHOSMAN> y se dañó el cuadro bonito =/ 
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, pailas deje mi yubikey :S
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, puede editarlo?
<JHOSMAN> =(
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses,  como es el cuento del yubikey
<andresmujica> como se usa eso?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, no la ha usado?
<SergioMeneses> es para sincronizar con el login de ubuntu y canonical
<SergioMeneses> como etherpads y demas
<SergioMeneses> yo deje la mia en cucuta... o bueno no se si este entre los checheres en la maleta
<SergioMeneses> :S
<DGUERRERO> back
<BrayanBautista> etherpad
<DGUERRERO> BrayanBautista que ha pasado?
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, ahora reviso eso igual son los del año pasado... ;)
<JHOSMAN> si pero es q se ve feo :P
<andresmujica> esta en bogota?
<andresmujica> ya estoy mirando
<JHOSMAN> y no pude arreglarlo 
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, yo en bogota?
<andresmujica> sipi como dice que dejo eso en cucuta
<andresmujica> donde esta
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ando en bucaramanga
<SergioMeneses> vive Colombian viaja por ella :D
<andresmujica> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, pero alla en bogota tengo apartamento... o bueno de mi familia
<SergioMeneses> venga andresmujica enserio no ha probado el yubike?
<andresmujica> nopi :(
<SergioMeneses> por cierto ya q andan todos por aca
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, por hay me preguntaron por stikers de system76 
<JHOSMAN> si? 
<JHOSMAN> ps ud los tiene no? 
<SergioMeneses> a quien se remite para q los envien
<SergioMeneses> no
<SergioMeneses> yo se los envie con forigua
<JHOSMAN> ammm
<SergioMeneses> y les deje una caja cuando estaba en bogota con andresmujica 
<JHOSMAN> Linaporras: 
<SergioMeneses> no me digan q los gastaron... jajaja
<JHOSMAN> creo q ella los tiene 
<JHOSMAN> o los tenía 
<JHOSMAN> xD
<SergioMeneses> no habia una wiki con un "inventario" del material que disponia el team?
 * SergioMeneses just saying
<JHOSMAN> si hay 
<JHOSMAN> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/MaterialEventos
<Anonymous_chivia> alguien que quiera hacer una distribucion Linux conmigo ya tengo la pagina :)
<SergioMeneses> Anonymous_chivia, con q fin?
<SergioMeneses> solo por deporte?
<SergioMeneses> hobby¿
<JHOSMAN> Anonymous_chivia: habla con #Josefo xD
<Anonymous_chivia> es que es con fines educativos y tecnologicos para  subir la idea a APPS.com
<SergioMeneses> Anonymous_chivia, pero cual es el proposito? o bueno los que expones son algo vagos/difusos
<SergioMeneses> ubuntu tiene muchos "sabores" dependiendo de lo que quieras hacer
<JoseGutierrez> Anonymius_chivia y con que fin vas a crear una nueva distro,, cual seria el mayor beneficio para la comunidad global de usuarios??
<Anonymous_chivia> a diferencia de muchos proyectos este se basa en ayudar a la sistematizacion en la seguridad de las escuelas de bajos recursos.
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses, JHOSMAN no he actualizado el material para este ciclo... vamos en una caja de cds y chochocientosmil stickers que consiguio sergio... toca ponerme la tarea :)
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, no hay lio ;)
<SergioMeneses> igual envio email para eso... porq bueno hay me preguntaron por interno
<JHOSMAN> ahh vea ahí aparecieron los Stikers :P 
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, claro... se me hacia imposible q los hubieran regalado como pan caliente
<JHOSMAN> jajaja 
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica: debería poner a Brayan a repartirlos :P hacemos concursos o algo jaja 
<andresmujica> no se deben mezclar las cosas :) son independientes :)
<JHOSMAN> jaja 
<SergioMeneses> no porque vean material hay q regalarlo de una vez
<SergioMeneses> tasenlo... andamos en crisis economica
 * SergioMeneses runs
<andresmujica> si eso he hecho SergioMeneses lo tengo super medido... he repartido muy poquito
<JHOSMAN> yo opino q ponga a repartir a Brayan :P bueno q llegen a la Office y valla y los entrege jeje 
<JHOSMAN> xD
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ;)
<abimael> quien me ayuda porfavor tengo un problema en ubunto
<JHOSMAN> Que problema tienes abimael
<SergioMeneses> pregunte
<SergioMeneses> :D
<abimael> lo que pasa es ke instale corel x3 en ubunto 12.04 si funciono pero quise instalar el corel x5 abre el programa para instalar pero no me deja instalar porque se con linskcape puedo abrir archvos de corel con svg nada quiero la soclucion de corel x5
<JHOSMAN> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=20723
<abimael> si ya se que con wine se puede instalar pero porque no me pasa ala siguiente face de corel x5
<JHOSMAN> Lee eso :) 
<JHOSMAN> aclarará algunas cosas... 
<abimael> abueno jhosman
<abimael> no saben para cuando saldran los pluguin de videollamada para facebook
<SergioMeneses> fb permite video llamadas?
<JHOSMAN> SergioMeneses: No
<abimael> si
<JHOSMAN> abimael: preguntale a Help de Facebook =) 
<JHOSMAN> eso depende de los desarrolladores de Facebook 
<abimael> a bueno perfecto
<JHOSMAN> abimael: para ello puedes usar alternativas para las video llamadas 
<SergioMeneses> esa no me la sabia
<JHOSMAN> como los Hangouts de Google Plus 
<JHOSMAN> o Skype 
<SergioMeneses> o bueno yo como lo uso a lo trivial
<JHOSMAN> sobre las videollamadas en Facebook y Linux http://www.facebook.com/help/211644178877843/ SergioMeneses abimael
<abimael> no hay para ;inux jhosman que triste 
<SergioMeneses> neh yo no uso eso
<JHOSMAN> pero responde a la pregunta de abimael como digo, el problema es de FAcebook 
<JHOSMAN> no de Linux 
<abimael> a ok
<JHOSMAN> Actualmente, no se admiten las videollamadas con Linux.Si tienes algún problema con las videollamadas, prueba actualizar o cambiar de navegador usando los enlaces anteriores.
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, por eso
<abimael> gracias jhosman
<JHOSMAN> Con gusto!
<abimael> una pregutna gnome 3 se puede instalar en todas las versiones de ubunto
<Anonymous_chivia> noo creo... creo que del kernel 2.6 en adelante
<abimael> anonynimos pero de que version de ubunto estamos hablando
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, !
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses, hola hola :)
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, ya traducieron el kit
<SergioMeneses> lo estaba checando hoy y esta todo
<viperhoot> cierto
<viperhoot> por ahí vi que lo discutían
<viperhoot> que bueno :)
<SergioMeneses> lo mismo la distro
<viperhoot> distro 
<viperhoot> ?
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, 13.04
<viperhoot> ahh si
<SergioMeneses> esta al 99%
<viperhoot> eso hace una semana
<SergioMeneses> si
<viperhoot> algo algo estuve haciendo :P
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, jajajaja
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses, haz visto esto? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jskq3-lpQnE
<viperhoot> me da sentimientos encontrados
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, neh
<SergioMeneses> no se a mi ese señor ya no me parece un buen referente
<SergioMeneses> es una arcaico
<viperhoot> eso si
<viperhoot> pero nunca me imagine que se rayara así de feo
<viperhoot> jajaja
<Anonymous_chivia> 10.04
<abimael> Anonymous_chivia de esa version dices de ahi ya se puede el gnome3
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, ese es asi
<SergioMeneses> por eso cuando google domine el mundo mi tostador tendra android
<viperhoot> jajajaja
 * viperhoot se sigue muriendo de ganas de probar el ubuntu phone
<Anonymous_chivia> que diga 11.04
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, no me digas!
<viperhoot> para ver que tal
<abimael> Anonymous_chivia abueno gracias 
<viperhoot> que por lo poco que veo se re cool
<viperhoot> por cierto, cuanta gente hay !
<abimael> JHOSMAN EN ENLACE DISCULPA NO LE ENTIENDO QUE ME DICE http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=20723
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, cuantos hay donde?
<ofprieto> DGUERRERO,  quiero una invitacion de ingress!!!
<ofprieto> ejejej :D
<DGUERRERO> lol, ofprieto
<DGUERRERO> toca que mueva sus influencias en la gran G
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses, aquí en el canal.
<JHOSMAN> en resumen no se puede 
<JHOSMAN> :P
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, 20
<SergioMeneses> digo 19
<viperhoot> creo que nunca lo vi tan lleno :P
<SergioMeneses> ChanServ, ubuntu-co-bot y ubuntulog son bots
<JHOSMAN> viperhoot: es verdad 
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, jajaja eso pasa por las reuniones... 
<DGUERRERO> y kubot tambien
<SergioMeneses> a si el kubot 
<SergioMeneses> &time
<ubuntu-co-bot> SergioMeneses: Error: "time" is not a valid command.
<SergioMeneses> &op
<ubuntu-co-bot> SergioMeneses: Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-co,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<viperhoot> tuvieron una ? 
<viperhoot> hehehe
<SergioMeneses> jeje
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, estan en una
<DGUERRERO> SergioMeneses por que hay tanto bot?
<viperhoot> oh, perdón por interrumpir
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, no es aqui en este canal
<SergioMeneses> DGUERRERO, todos tienen q estar aqui menos kubot no se de quien es
<SergioMeneses> kubot, ping
<kubot> pong
<SergioMeneses> kubot, help
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<SergioMeneses> kubot, help ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> ChanServ, es de freenode
<SergioMeneses> ubuntulog, es el q genera los logs del canal 
<SergioMeneses> ubuntu-co-bot, es el que cree junto a jose
<ubuntu-co-bot> SergioMeneses: Error: "es" is not a valid command.
<SergioMeneses> xD
<DGUERRERO> lol
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses, te trollean los bots
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, que sigan asi y veran como los saco del canal
<viperhoot> jajajaja
<andresmujica> uich nos hackearon el trasto???
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ?
<andresmujica> un bot alienigena?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, deje la paranoia
 * SergioMeneses mira a los lados
<abimael> QUIEN ME RECOMIENDA UN PROGRAMA PARA BAJAR VIDEOS DE YOUTUBE Y SU CONVERSION APARTE DE LA TERMINAL
<SergioMeneses> abimael, use downloadhelper una extension de firefox
<SergioMeneses> y por favor no escriba en mayusculas
<mhv> jdownloader
<Anonymous_chivia> ffmpeg
<JoseGutierrez> abimael http://keepvid.com/
<mhv> es mejor desde la terminal
<JoseGutierrez> desde tu explorador web
<gonedcc> Jtube Downloader es muy bueno para descargar directo de youtube y con posibilidad de convención audio y video
<abimael> SergioMeneses gracias amigo lo bajo del centro de ubunto
<abimael> JoseGutierrez hora gracias
<Anonymous_chivia> Abimael entra al enlace keepvid.com necesitaras ejecutar java "propietario"  pega el enlace del video de youtube y descarga se puede descargar en flv 3gp mp4
<mhv> jdownloader baja todos los formatos asociados y con la calidad que se subieron 
<mhv> Bye
<abimael> Anonymous_chivia gracias viejo
<Anonymous_chivia> OK, De Nada
<Anonymous_chivia> ya les dio sueño a todos. 
<andresmujica> Anonymous_chivia,  solo una observacion
<andresmujica> para hacer una distribucion lo que menos importa es la pagina web
<Anonymous_chivia> Venga Jhosman que paso al fin con los cursos gratis que se iban a dictar yo ya habia creado mi curso y habia uno de Endian establecido????
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses, nuevo capítulo de tbbt !
<Anonymous_chivia> andresmujica, si lo se pero es para montar la pagina para que la gente puede descargar la distro
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, ya me lo vi
<SergioMeneses> jajaja buenisimo
<SergioMeneses> ya se lo vio?
<viperhoot> yo me dispongo a ello :P
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, aaa ok
<SergioMeneses> le adelanto que esta muy chevere
<viperhoot> jajaja eso parece
<DGUERRERO> ofprieto ud no sabe de alguien que tenga un Android para que le prestena a brayan, que no tiene en donde jugar XDDD
<andresmujica> jajaja DGUERRERO hoy me estaba pidiendo un celular para eso
<SergioMeneses> vicio
<andresmujica> bueno chao
<Bart_> Mañana comienza el reclutamiento...
<Bart_> xD
<SergioMeneses> lol
<DGUERRERO> andresmujica y por que no se lo prestó? XD
<SergioMeneses> bueno nos vemos luego
<SergioMeneses> voy a ver tv un rato
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, andamos en contacto! no se pierda el evento de testing en estos dias! a ver si nos da una mano :)
<viperhoot> chao!
<abimael> se puede instalar autocard 2013 en ubunto
<Anonymous_chivia> abimael vete olvidando de autocad en linux
<abimael> <Anonymous_chivia porque
<Anonymous_chivia> abimael se podria emular en wine o playonlinux pero no seria lo mismo que en windows existen alternativas como FreeCad o SagCad
<Anonymous_chivia> para linux 
<abimael> <Anonymous_chivia abueno como kien dice con librecad seria 
<DGUERRERO> abimael, Anonymous_chivia de hecho ni con wine corre el autocad
<Anonymous_chivia> :O no lo sabia..
<Anonymous_chivia> Dguerrero
<abimael> yo por eso pregutnaba y con librecad seria la opcion
<abimael> mejor
<DGUERRERO> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=86
<abimael> DGUERRERO pero hay imagenes que el autocad 2000 si se puede http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=86
<DGUERRERO> el 2000, de hace 12+ años XD
<abimael> ahora entonces nada mas en el autocad 2000 DGUERRERO del 2000 para delante ya no
<DGUERRERO> sólo el del 2006
<DGUERRERO> de ahi en adelante si pailas
<abimael> DGUERRERO ok muchas gracias
<Anonymous_chivia> Saben cuando hay proximos eventos de software libre ??
<abimael> alguien me dice que version sale despues del 12.10
<abimael> de ubunt0
<DGUERRERO> 13.04
<DGUERRERO> Ubuntu Raring Ringtail
<abimael> ya salio o todavia esta el proecto
<abimael> proyecto
<abimael> DGUERRERO
<DGUERRERO> creo que ya empezaron a hacer los primeros alpha-testings
<abimael> horale que padre no ya la nueva version
<Anonymous_chivia> estoy aburrido como pepa de guama
<DGUERRERO> Ofprieto sigue vivo?
<abimael> quien me da su pagina que tenga trucos de ubunto actulizados
<abimael>  videos
<abimael> porque el de juanete esta muy bueno
<abimael> bien explicado 
<abimael> me quiboque es http://www.youtube.com/user/juanetebitel
<DGUERRERO> kubot help
<abimael> muy buen block http://www.ubuntu-guia.com/2011/04/grabar-escritorio-ubuntu-1104-ffmpeg.html
<diegoBucaro> vale listo
<diegoBucaro> aca estoy
<DGUERRERO> jeje gracias, diegoBucaro
<diegoBucaro> bueno ahora si
<diegoBucaro> que es lo primero que debo hacer
<diegoBucaro> He participado un  poco mas en facebook, pero me gustaria participar en otros canales como este
<diegoBucaro> y otros que ustedes tienen
<DGUERRERO> mira, diegoBucaro, este es nuestro tutorial para hacerse miembro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/NuevosMiembros
<DGUERRERO> está en proceso de actualización, asi que si tienes alguna dida, no dudes en preguntar por aqui o por nuestros demás canales de ayuda
<DGUERRERO> *duda
<diegoBucaro> si, gracias, de verdad como les comente al principio me gustaria mucho ser miembro activo y participar mucho mas en esta comunidad
<BrayanBautista> La lista de correo es un medio de comunicaciòn muy grande entre nosotros
<diegoBucaro> Si, a mi me llegan los correos de cualquier cantidad de personas de ubuntu-co
<abimael> alguien me dice que es  reuniones del concilio
<BrayanBautista> el concilio se puede decir como las personas de mando de la comunidad
<BrayanBautista> pero entonces se hacen reuniones 
<BrayanBautista> en los que asisten ellos y participamos nosotros los miembros 
<DGUERRERO> abimael, las reuniones del concilio son reuniones que se hacen de manera quincenal para monitorear las actividades de la comunidad
<abimael> BrayanBautista ahorale se podria decir para ver errores que hay y correjirlos 
<abimael> DGUERRERO muchas gracias
<DGUERRERO> kubot, help
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<DGUERRERO> kubot, version
<kubot> Para ver que versión de Ubuntu tienes instalado, ejecutá « lsb_release -a » en una consola - Para saber la versión disponible de un paquete, « apt-cache policy <paquete> »
<DGUERRERO> kubot, quien eres?
<kubot> DGUERRERO: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<DGUERRERO> XDDDDD
<diegoBucaro> Una pregunta, los servidores de repositorios de ubuntu estaban molestando esta semana?
<BrayanBautista> Si diegoBucaro 
<DGUERRERO> si, nuestros repositorios apuntaban a un mirror en brazil, el cual tiene problemas
<DGUERRERO> pero ya se corrigió, apuntando nuestros repositorios al mirror de US
<diegoBucaro> unmn si porque estaba tratando de instalar virtualbox y salia un error de conexion
<diegoBucaro> unmn ok
<DGUERRERO> BrayanBautista sabe que pasó al fin con el mirror de brazil?
<diegoBucaro> Bien tengo otra duda, mi novia tiene un ultrathin samsung, pero ubuntu 12.04 no corre bien, en este equipo, creen que la version 12.10 pueda ser la ideal?
<DGUERRERO> que epscificaciones tiene esa maquina, diegobucaro?
<diegoBucaro> http://www.samsung.com/us/computer/laptops/NP535U3C-A01US-features
<diegoBucaro> en ese link aparacen las especificaciones
<DGUERRERO> hmmmm, rarísimo, por lo general la 12.04 corre mejor que la 12.10
<DGUERRERO> debe ser algun problema con la aceleración 3D
<BrayanBautista> diego le instalaste el driver de la targeta de video ?
<diegoBucaro> bueno si, eso por ese lado, por otro lado, la cuestion de la inalambrica, no conecta, se queda tratando de cojer el wifi
<diegoBucaro> ahora, como lo tenia en dual boot con windows, de un momento a otro no queria arrancar por ninguno de los dos sistemas operativos, y se quedaba reiniciando
<BrayanBautista> ese puede ser problemas del grub
<BrayanBautista> pero del wifi
<BrayanBautista> ni idea que podria ser 
<DGUERRERO> depronto es el network manager
<BrayanBautista> puede ser problemas del controlador  o mirar los logs
<DGUERRERO> la 12.04 tuvo ese bug, pero ya lo corrigieron hace tiempos
<DGUERRERO> lol, no se si le pasó a brayanbautista, pero tan pronto como yo actualize a 12.04 murio la tarjeta wireless, tocó hasta buscar un cable de red e instar el network manager de KDE XD
<diegoBucaro> ustedes opinarian que reinstale haber que puede suceder 
<diegoBucaro> o mejor le hago con la 12.10
<DGUERRERO> ps yo no se, a mi no me gustó la 12.10, pero eso es mas gustos XD
<DGUERRERO> yo me quedo con 12.04, que es LTS
<diegoBucaro> bueno, ahora como hago para crear una usb booteable desde ubuntu
<BrayanBautista> hay diferentes formas
<BrayanBautista> pero con unetbootin
<BrayanBautista> es una de las mejores opciones
<DGUERRERO> +1
<diegoBucaro> unmn bien
<diegoBucaro> gracias
<BrayanBautista> ok
<BrayanBautista> Los dejo muchachos 
<diegoBucaro> bueno yo tambien los dejo
<diegoBucaro> mañana hare mi membresia oficial y de nuenvo muchas gracias
<DGUERRERO> diegobucaro de nada, aqui estamos para ayudar. recuerda que tambien puedes pedir soporte por otros canales http://ubuntu-co.com/ayuda
<diegoBucaro> vale gracias
<DGUERRERO> Feliz noche, BrayanBautista, diegoBucaro
<DGUERRERO> y quedamos sólo los bots, kubot ubuntu-co-bot
<DGUERRERO> ubuntu-co-bot, help
<ubuntu-co-bot> DGUERRERO: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<DGUERRERO> ubuntu-co-bot help bot
<ubuntu-co-bot> DGUERRERO: Error: There is no command "bot".
<DGUERRERO> ubuntu-co-bot, commands
<ubuntu-co-bot> DGUERRERO: Error: "commands" is not a valid command.
<DGUERRERO> ubuntu-co-bot plugins
<ubuntu-co-bot> DGUERRERO: Error: "plugins" is not a valid command.
<DGUERRERO> &bot
<ubuntu-co-bot> DGUERRERO: Error: "bot" is not a valid command.
<DGUERRERO> &help
<ubuntu-co-bot> DGUERRERO: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<DGUERRERO> &os
<ubuntu-co-bot> DGUERRERO: Error: "os" is not a valid command.
<DGUERRERO> &version
<ubuntu-co-bot> DGUERRERO: The current (running) version of this Supybot is 0.83.4.1.  The newest version available online is 0.83.4.1.
<DGUERRERO> kubot version
<DGUERRERO> kubot, version
<kubot> Para ver que versión de Ubuntu tienes instalado, ejecutá « lsb_release -a » en una consola - Para saber la versión disponible de un paquete, « apt-cache policy <paquete> »
<DGUERRERO> kubot, bot
<kubot> kubot es el bot de ayuda de #ubuntu-co. Por favor no abusar de kubot, investiga los factos en privado con "/query kubot" | Lista de factos: http://ubottu.com/m4v/kubot/factoids.cgi | Manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ES/kubot
<DGUERRERO> por fin le dí al comando XD
<DGUERRERO> !hola
<kubot> Hola!, Bienvenido a #Ubuntu-es. Aquí puedes hacer todas las preguntas que necesites y ayudar cuando puedas también! Puedes leer las normas del canal en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es 
<DGUERRERO> !ubuntu
<kubot> Ubuntu es una distribución GNU/Linux libre, basada en Debian. http://www.ubuntu-es.org | Sitio oficial www.ubuntu.org​ (Inglés) | Documentación http://doc.ubuntu-es.org | última versión Ubuntu 12.04 (Precise Pangolin)
<DGUERRERO> !ubuntu --info
<kubot> ubuntu - creado por botijo el 2009-04-04 20:52:12 - editado por última vez por m4v en 2011-09-06 02:08:19 - tiene 6 revisiones - Usos: 123 - Categoría: es
<DGUERRERO> !no, Ubuntu es una distribución GNU/Linux libre, basada en Debian. http://www.ubuntu-es.org | Sitio oficial www.ubuntu.org​ (Inglés) | Documentación http://doc.ubuntu-es.org | última versión Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) | última version LTS: Ubuntu 12.04 (Precise Pangolin)
<DGUERRERO>  !no, Ubuntu es una distribución GNU/Linux libre, basada en Debian. http://www.ubuntu-es.org | Sitio oficial www.ubuntu.org​ (Inglés) | Documentación http://doc.ubuntu-es.org | última versión Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) | última version LTS: Ubuntu 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) --request
<DGUERRERO> se murió kubot??
<DGUERRERO> ubuntu-co-bot, version
<ubuntu-co-bot> DGUERRERO: The current (running) version of this Supybot is 0.83.4.1.  The newest version available online is 0.83.4.1.
<SergioMeneses> buenas
<SergioMeneses> bart1, como vamos! al fin que le dijeron del email?
<bart1> alguien pued entrar a la web de ubuntu-co
<Cesarecf> Buenas!
<bart1> Buenas tardes cesar bienvenido!!
<bart1> xD
<bart1> te invito a q mires a q proyecto te quieres integrar: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Proyectos
<Cesarecf> OK echándole un vistazo a ver
<bart1> Cesar vas a participar en DrupalCampCartagena ?
<Cesarecf> Si no se me cruza con otro compromiso que tengo pendiente: OMBE PERO COMO NO!!!
<DiegoBucaro> buenas tardes, estoy terminando la cuestion del codigo de conducta, pero tengo un inconveniente
<DiegoBucaro> al enviar la copia firmada del CC
<DiegoBucaro> pues este archivo no lo puedo editar
<DiegoBucaro> que puedo hacer al respecto
<DiegoBucaro> ??
<Cesarecf1> está como silencioso esto
<Cesarecf1> están sospechosos
<Cesarecf1> =.=
<BartOC> entonces cesar..
<reepeecheep> Hola
<reepeecheep> que paso con reclutamiento de gammers
<reepeecheep> ?
<Cesarecf1> kiubo bart
<Cesarecf1> Regreso en 10 minutos
<BartOC> es a las 1900 horas
<BartOC> por el canal #ubuntu-co-meeting
<Cesarecf1> 7:00P.M.
<reepeecheep> no puedo entrar #ubuntu-co-meeting﻿
#ubuntu-co 2013-01-12
<BartOC> Hola reepeecheep que problema tienes ?
<reepeecheep> listo,
<reepeecheep> ya
<reepeecheep> :D no me abria la ventana de IRC
<BrayanBautista> Buenas buenas
<Cesarecf1> buenass
<Cesarecf1> Bart
<Cesarecf1> Cuál es la situación de este proyecto? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Proyectos/Desarrollo
<BartOC> Cesarecf1 ese proyecto esta en desarrollo no ha iniciado
<Cesarecf1> Qué le hace falta para iniciar?
<reepeecheep> BartOC:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/reepeecheep
<reepeecheep> lo siento no lei el msn de BartOC
<reepeecheep> XD
<BartOC> Cesarecf1 ayuda al compañero reepeecheep para q complete los pasos de miembro de UCO
<Cesarecf1> ok
<Cesarecf1> rp qué te hace falta?
<BartOC> Cesarecf1 mire para activcar un proyecto
<BartOC> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Proyectos
<reepeecheep> ya esta todo
<reepeecheep> solo las aprobaciones del lauchpad
<reepeecheep> Esperando el visto bueno del moderador
<Cesarecf1> mmmm
<reepeecheep> Keys pending validation
<kristianjgs> hola
<cristian___> pude!!
<cristian___> jejeje
<cristian___> Bueno Bartolomeo
<BartOC> espere
<BartOC> como es el cuento..:D
<kristianjgs> Bueno, trabajo con admin de plataforma en una empresa llamada Invytec
<kristianjgs> y estamos necesitando 2 mas ya que es necesario que los servidores estén 24/7 funcionando
<kristianjgs> los servidores están en redhat y es necesario saber de consola como loco
<kristianjgs> además de DBs en lo posible postgresql
<BartOC1> interesante cristian....
<BartOC1> nose si te envio mi hv ?
<BartOC1> y la miras para ver..:P
<kristianjgs> vieras lo difícil que es conseguir alguien que sepa bien de linux
<kristianjgs> ¿que tanto sabes?
<BartOC1> pues yo en la empresa actual donde estoy trabajo con servidores linux, centos y suse..manejo openwebail, las Bd postgres y mariadb
<BartOC1> jabber, proxy
<BartOC1> GLPI
<BartOC1> ocs
<BartOC1> http://www.comfamiliar.org/intranet.html
<BartOC1> y estos servicios..
<kristianjgs> programación de tareas
<kristianjgs> ¿y demás?
<BartOC1> administracion de redes de datos y voz
<kristianjgs> y en cuanto a salario
<kristianjgs> que pena la demora
<DiegoBukaro> Buenas noches
<kristianjgs> Buenas noches
<DiegoBukaro> estuve registrandome y firmando el CC
<DiegoBukaro> pero tuve un inconveniente al final, 
<DiegoBukaro> Enviando la copia firmada del CC
<DiegoBukaro> pues no pude editar este archivo
<kristianjgs> yo lo hice hace rato y ya no recuerdo
<kristianjgs> bartOC1 mi mail es kristianjgs@gmail.com
<kristianjgs> enviame un maiil y seguimos hablando de la opción de trabajo
<kristianjgs> si sabes de alguien mas le puedes informar
<DiegoBukaro> bueno, creo que ya lo logre pude editar el archivo
<DiegoBukaro> jejeje
<DiegoBukaro> :D
<kristianjgs> jejeje
<DiegoBukaro> Me gusta aprender por mi mismo y por los demas
<DiegoBukaro> si alguien tiene inconvenientes ya puedo colaborar
<kristianjgs> Diego
<kristianjgs> Le comentaba a Bart sobre una opción de trabajo para admin de S.O. Linux
<kristianjgs> específicamente Redhat (aunque realmente es lo mismo)
<DiegoBukaro> bueno, si, he tenido algun tipo de contacto con CentOS
<kristianjgs> pues si sabes de hacerle duro a la consola
<kristianjgs> también de crontab, DB's postgresql
<kristianjgs> puede que puedas servir
<BartOC1> dale cristian....
<DiegoBukaro> bueno consola mas bien poco,
<DiegoBukaro> jejeje
<DiegoBukaro> realmente que hay que hacer
<BartOC1> cristian confirmame si te llego el correo por la lista del proyecto..
<kristianjgs> si llegó
<BartOC1> R
<kristianjgs> bart
<BartOC1> si
<kristianjgs> mi correo es kristianjgs@gmail.com
<kristianjgs> si te interesa me avisas
<kristianjgs> se cuidan!
<kristianjgs> buenas noches
<BartOC1> si yo voy de salida mañana hablamos con mas calma!!
<BartOC1> :D
<BartOC1> Se cuidan buenas noches!!
<DiegoBukaro> Buenas noches
<DiegoBukaro> yo otra vez
<DiegoBukaro> jejeje, tengo una inquietud acerca del inicio de mi portatil,
<DiegoBukaro> tengo ubuntu 12.04 instalado
<DiegoBukaro> porque se demora en iniciar desde que lo enciendo?
<DiegoBukaro> por que la pantalla violeta permanece durante varios segundos.... hasta que al fin aparece el pantallazo de ubuntu
<Nx0> Al Parecer, Se Acabo La Charla...
<Cesarecf> Buenos días!
<SergioMeneses> Cesarecf, saludos
<Cesarecf> qué hay de nuevo por acá???
<SergioMeneses> Cesarecf, nada especial
<Cesarecf> mmm bueno, voy a ver si me funciona el urban terror
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> ok
<Cesarecf> :/ este chip de video no soporta opengl... me va a tocó desarmar el otro pc para extraer mi vcard
<SergioMeneses> lol
<SergioMeneses> Cesarecf, mucho trabajo =/
<Cesarecf> tengo una pregunta señores
<Cesarecf> en mi hdd tengo una imagen de un ubuntu 11
<Cesarecf> y noto que en el server ya está la 12
<Cesarecf> qué tiene de especial o adicional el ubuntu 12 sobre el 11 que no sean actualizaciones de core?
<SergioMeneses> Cesarecf, mejoras sobre unity q de verdad valen la pena
<SergioMeneses> y otras cosillas
<Cesarecf> mmmmm, y que tanto se demoraría actualizar el Unity del 11 al que sale en el 12?
<SergioMeneses> Cesarecf, ni idea
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> pregunta algo complicada 
<Cesarecf> jajajja cierto. Digamos con una conexión de 2mb
<SergioMeneses> una hora maximo
<SergioMeneses> creo
<SergioMeneses> pero es divagar
<Cesarecf> mmm ok, gracias jeje
<Cesarecf> mmmm creo que optaré por instalar el 11 y actualizar a 12, de paso se aprende algo nuevo :P
<SergioMeneses> eso eso
<abimael> buen dia a todos
<Cesarecf> buenos días
<abimael> una pregunta con que programacion esta hecho ubunto c++ o python
<SergioMeneses> abimael, de todo un poco
<Cesarecf> el core es c++, y capas superiores con python
<Cesarecf> como dice sergio, de todo un poco
<abimael> a ok sergio y cesarrecf
<abimael> hola tengo un pequeño problemilla como le hago para ver el nivel de mi tinta de mi impresorra en mi ubunto
#ubuntu-co 2014-01-10
<juandrum> buenas tardes
<juandrum> sera que me pueden hacer el favor de audarme, es que lo que sucede es EL LAN SE ME DESCONECTA EN CADA MINENTO TENGO ubuntu 13.4 Y SE CALIENTA MUCHO DONDE ESTA LA TARGETA
<juandrum> #ubuntu-es
<Ubuntero|14796> #ubuntu-es
<SergioMeneses> tardes!
#ubuntu-co 2014-01-11
<luis_> Hola, alguien me puede ayudar con un problema que tengo con el grub menu?
#ubuntu-co 2014-01-12
<Oscar> Alguno en linea?
#ubuntu-co 2015-01-07
<George__> Buenas noches
<George__> Porfavor alguien podria colaborarme con un dato
#ubuntu-co 2015-01-09
<Kanoso63> Buenos dias, que version de ubuntu puedo instalar en board asrock K7VM3 con 1 GB de ram?
<Kanoso63> trate con 13.10 y tiene problemas con el video
<Ubuntero|47936> buenas tardes
#ubuntu-co 2016-01-13
<Ubuntero|23327> Buenas tardes hay algien que me pueda solucionar una pregunta
<Ubuntero|93578> Hola amigos soy nuevo  en linux y necesito  ayuda he instalado  en mi equipo ubuntu mate el sistema operativo  en si corre de maravilla  pero a la hora de encender  el compu demora de 2 minutos  a media hora en arrancar esto se puede solucionar
#ubuntu-co 2019-01-11
<locodir-user> Hola
